# Our summer crafts booth



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

A friend and I have a space at the local Farmers and Crafts market. I thought I'd share our logo with you. My friend drew it. Let me know how you like it!

http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/p280x280/10394585_10204125353243320_7798327420062945270_n.jpg


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cute- good attention getter too!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

PERFECT


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love it. We know what it means, so it brings a smile to our face. Great design.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

looks great


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I love it. It is very cute.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great design. It is an attention getter :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

....super logo!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cute! You'll have people asking which is Frog , and which is Tink!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

misslucille40 said:


> Cute! You'll have people asking which is Frog , and which is Tink!


Passing on the Knitting Language :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it is so cute and should grab a lot of attention especially for non-knitter's who want to know about the name. It should draw people into your booth for sure!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I like it very much!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I love it. A real eye catcher and conversation starter!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

SOOO Cute


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Very cute- good attention getter too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fabulous! Love the logo, well done.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Very clever.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Very clever! Knitters will get the inside joke and non-knitters will be curious and investigate further. Nice art too!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Super creative logo! Love it and wish you the best with your market stall!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Which Farmers Market will you be at?


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Fantastic! Should really get the crowd's attention.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Love it - good job


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. I'm sure it will get lots of attention.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

cute!! Attention getting logo! Best of luck with your venture!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool, the logo is very original and the kids will like it,and it will hopfully get their attention, as well.Children seem to notice things adults pass by.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Adorable, I love it!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it.....


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I LOVE it!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cute,makes you smile.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

cute , great idea !


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

sanchezs said:


> Which Farmers Market will you be at?


We were at the Woodland Park market. Fridays 7-1. Our Frog and Tink stall will be there every other Friday, so the next time will be July 4. If you find yourself there, please look for us. It would be wonderful to meet you.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I love it. We know what it means, so it brings a smile to our face. Great design.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Quite cute and catchy ;-)


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute!!! Made me laugh out loud. Only other knitters will get it, though, and that's just fine. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

OddBodkin said:


> We were at the Woodland Park market. Fridays 7-1. Our Frog and Tink stall will be there every other Friday, so the next time will be July 4. If you find yourself there, please look for us. It would be wonderful to meet you.


I love it........Good Luck. I just came back from Colorado Springs....bummer.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> I love it........Good Luck. I just came back from Colorado Springs....bummer.


Bummer for sure! Do you get to the Springs often? Our summer market runs through September. The winter market is the second Saturday of each month, October-May.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Rivet [or Rip It] GREAT!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute, very original.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

OddBodkin said:


> Bummer for sure! Do you get to the Springs often? Our summer market runs through September. The winter market is the second Saturday of each month, October-May.


Not often enough.....miss my grandchildren. My family is in Wolf Ranch. I saved this info and will visit next summer.

If I know my daughter Donna is going out your way.....I will give you a shout.

Hope you sell lots!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> Not often enough.....miss my grandchildren. My family is in Wolf Ranch. I saved this info and will visit next summer.
> 
> If I know my daughter Donna is going out your way.....I will give you a shout.
> 
> Hope you sell lots!


Oh, thank you! I hope your daughter and grandkids can make it up some time. It's a fun market.


----------



## nomassey (Nov 15, 2012)

That is cute and catchy.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Perfect!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I love it. We know what it means, so it brings a smile to our face. Great design.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Fabulous! jude


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I love it!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Very quirky......I like it too.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I also like the logo. Very eye catching.
DotS


----------



## PiperH69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

